# Favourite game nobody in the world has played in the last year?



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 2, 2021)

I just haven't been playing much games in general this year....my favorite games just don't feel the same


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 2, 2021)

So far, Killzone: Liberation. Ask WiiMiiSwitch. hahahaha


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 2, 2021)

Mad Rat Dead

The second I saw this game, I knew it was gonna be amazing, it's so damn stylish and funky, the music is an absolute banger.
I love rhythm games, I love platformers, and this is a perfect blend of both, jumping and moving to the beat, wish there were more games like this.
Unfortunately, as it is with these kinda games, almost no one knows or has played it, which is a damn shame, not only is the game hella fun, it also has an interesting story and charming characters.
Guess more people would've knew about it if there was a PC port, but its only on PS4 and Switch. So guess if any of ya has one of them two consoles, buy the damn thing, lol.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 2, 2021)

I’ve been playing some Little Dragon Café lately and loving it. You can hug a dragon in that game, so obviously it’s my favorite game now. Don’t know how many people are playing it right now, but that’s my selling point, you can hug a dragon


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 2, 2021)

there is this game that I always come back to: https://www.gog.com/game/litil_divil

I played on IBM PC back on the day, it was a DOS game. I loved it, even that it is not really special or anything.

After windows 98 era it became difficult to play DOS games, so I stopped to play my DOS games, this one included.

Some years ago this game was published on GOG and I got it again, and I still play sometimes, but looks like nobody else do. The last GOG review is from 2018. So yeah, pretty much a dead game on philosophical terms (as OP said).


----------



## MarkDarkness (Sep 2, 2021)

This is a super obscure metroidvania, tough as nails, that is surprisingly good in a way? I played it to 85% completion last month. It borrows a lot from Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow, of all games. It's maybe worth playing for hardcore fans of the genre like me.


----------



## RedoLane (Sep 2, 2021)

Boppin'




A lost treasure of my early childhood years. Originally I found the shareware version on a random DOS games website, but recently I found the most expansive version of the game, after finally remembering how it was called.
The game kiiiinda aged well? It does get boring pretty fast, but when it comes to context, it surely was a game of it's time.
The version I played was also uncensored.


----------



## Plazorn (Sep 2, 2021)

Ocarina of Time


----------



## Empu1 (Sep 2, 2021)

Judging from the sales alone and whatnot, I'd say few people have been playing it from the start really, lol



Spoiler


----------



## Sono (Sep 2, 2021)

Spout

Very simple game, but it's quite difficult due to the physics.
I like this game so much that I ported it to the 3DS just so I could play it on the go.
I have no idea how I heard of this game though, but I'm glad I did, as it seems to be quite obscure.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Sep 2, 2021)

tooth invaders


----------



## diggeloid (Sep 2, 2021)

This was actually the first game I could ever claim ownership on, since I got it for my birthday (all my other games I had to share with my brother > )

Project S-11 for the GBC. I don't remember ever beating it, but that music was fucking great. I also think it's a safe bet that no one has played this obscure mediocre game with a forgettable generic name in the past year. Whenever I get the itch to hear it again, I usually have to spend a few seconds trying to remember the name.

Click play and thank me later.


----------



## Boydy86 (Sep 2, 2021)

Ecks vs Sever GBA, got in on release along with Doom.  3D graphics (Arguably), in the palm of your hand!  Incredible memories.


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Sep 2, 2021)

Dragons Audit


----------



## 1B51004 (Sep 2, 2021)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Mad Rat Dead
> 
> The second I saw this game, I knew it was gonna be amazing, it's so damn stylish and funky, the music is an absolute banger.
> I love rhythm games, I love platformers, and this is a perfect blend of both, jumping and moving to the beat, wish there were more games like this.
> ...



oh huh
i've played the demo, but never knew it was that unpopular. dang shame really
especially when this exists now

good mashup album btw

my contribution to this is thread is Yo-kai watch

When I first heard of it, I just thought it was a pokemon ripoff. Found the game years later at Five Below, picked it up and enjoyed it ever since.
Story's a bit childish, but if you can get past that, it's pretty enjoyable. So enjoyable, in fact, that I've bought 2 (Psychic specters) and 3 digitally, as well as having the chance to have the VA of the main character, Johnny Yong Bosch, sign my copy of the game.
Nowadays, I've seen barely seen any recognition of the games and the 4th entry in the series, the sequels to its spin-off and the remake of the first game are locked in Japan.
It's a shame too.
I dunno, I could be delusional/ looking through rose-tinted glasses and it could be more popular/ less popular for a reason than I thought. From what I've seen though, its a small chance to say the least.
(sorry, this turned from 'game underrated' to gushing over game. i say its acceptable)


----------



## neotank19 (Sep 2, 2021)

I don't think I could call any of my favorite games obscure or seldom played, perhaps toy commander for the sega dreamcast. No one seems to have played it. Still a favorite to this day.

As favorites tend to change over time I can also include a game that was a favorite as little kid. Treasue mountain.  No idea how popular it ever was  but it's in that vein of educational games you mentioned.

 I spent many hours as a child sacking elves with a butterfly net to collect coins and work my way up the mountain spelling words. 

All my favorite games nowadays are also liked by most everyone else.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Sep 2, 2021)

RedoLane said:


> Boppin'
> View attachment 274653
> 
> A lost treasure of my early childhood years. Originally I found the shareware version on a random DOS games website, but recently I found the most expansive version of the game, after finally remembering how it was called.
> ...


BOPPINNNNNNNN!


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 2, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> oh huh
> i've played the demo, but never knew it was that unpopular. dang shame really


Lol, well, it has a lil bit of fandom, yeah, I mean more like it ain't as recognized as the more mainstream games or what, which I feel is a shame, the game's fantastic and unique, but 'cus it ain't the newest triple ay garbage or what, not many know about it.
Would love if it had more popularity behind it, so maybe more games of the sort could spawn or what, ahah.



RedoLane said:


> Boppin'


----------



## PhantomFist (Sep 2, 2021)

I've never come across someone else who also played Colobot. Only by actively looking for it


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Sep 2, 2021)

In regards to the thread header, I've been wanting to give a go at Lost Kingdoms II, it's just rather difficult to locate a copy of it.

I've a substantial interest in obscure games that nobody has ever paid attention to, and I could honestly list quite a few. For the sake of brevity, and since asking me to pick a favorite from a group of things I like is usually futile, I'll just throw out Milano No Arubaito for the PSX. 

The game was one of Victor's last creations before they were assimilated and it was distributed in small enough quantities that one could even be tempted to call it vaporware. It's a sort of life-sim game centered around a young girl who has been left to her own devices for 40 days in a rather surreal animal filled town thanks to a chain of misunderstandings. For the most part it's a collection of minigames framed as part time jobs, after which you earn money and can buy furniture for your house. You can also build up your 3 stats to unlock harder minigames, but... that's about it. It's still a fun experience to just chill out with on a lazy afternoon.

A comparison to Animal Crossing is valid, though there's not much interaction with the strange folk of Zucchini Town outside of the minigames... as that's the only time you can leave your house. It's a peculiar, fun little experience with no real end goal and fantastic animations and graphics.

It was never localized in any way, and I know of zero translation projects for it, but the game is designed in a way that you can easily get through it without needing to know a bit of Japanese.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 2, 2021)

Some nice picks from people thus far. Keep it up. Always like hearing about obscure games that stuck with people.



1B51004 said:


> my contribution to this is thread is Yo-kai watch
> View attachment 274668
> When I first heard of it, I just thought it was a pokemon ripoff. Found the game years later at Five Below, picked it up and enjoyed it ever since.
> Story's a bit childish, but if you can get past that, it's pretty enjoyable. So enjoyable, in fact, that I've bought 2 (Psychic specters) and 3 digitally, as well as having the chance to have the VA of the main character, Johnny Yong Bosch, sign my copy of the game.
> ...


After seeing that it would be remiss of me to not mention the yo-kai watch review saga around here
https://gbatemp.net/review/yo-kai-watch.410/
https://gbatemp.net/review/yo-kai-watch-2.533/
While breath of the wild was probably thus far the more controversial review in terms of heated comments the yo-kai watch one deserves a mention here.
I would probably go with weak pokemon clone myself; compared to Medabots (skip the AX fighting game), Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker, Robopon, Demi kids (pick the dark version -- light version is easy mode version) back on the GBA, some also on the GB/GBC. Telefang, Jade Cocoon (Ni No Kuni may wish to take note there), custom robo could warrant a mention in this and metal walker gets in as well, spin it a bit further and go for monster rancher (PS1 with audio CDs being the more notable but the handheld efforts are good too). Pity they died off after the GBA really, with maybe a few getting middling Japanese sequels at best, and I guess Spectrobes and sequels thereof.



MarkDarkness said:


> This is a super obscure metroidvania, tough as nails, that is surprisingly good in a way? I played it to 85% completion last month. It borrows a lot from Castlevania: Aria of Sorrow, of all games. It's maybe worth playing for hardcore fans of the genre like me.


Has Shaman King been forgotten? It was kind of popular back when, and I was here on the forums when games were still hitting and they were getting more than their share of translation requests (behind and pokemon, final fantasy and kingdom hearts but not so very far).
Maybe did not hit the anime watcher collective unconsciousness quite as hard as Full Metal Alchemist, Naruto or One Piece if doing shonen type anime/manga but was not so very far off.
Granted I am now curious. Most anime games are "dismiss until proven otherwise" and that it did not rise above the mire for me makes me want to take a second look. Most such things being uninspired platformers or fighting games, and I thought I knew most of the metroidvania offerings too.



Boydy86 said:


> Ecks vs Sever GBA, got in on release along with Doom.  3D graphics (Arguably), in the palm of your hand!  Incredible memories.



It comes up often enough in the surprisingly popular FPS games of the GBA discussions we have around here (I am never sure why people want to play them on the GBA but they seem to, I think I would rather play fighting games on a handheld than FPS on GBA controls. Decent enough list to start with https://gba.fandom.com/wiki/List_of_GBA_First-Person_Shooters ), and is one of the more contested games in that discussion; Doom I or II tending to be considered the best, though I should note homebrew fans can now play better versions than even the earlier ROM hacked ones with https://gbatemp.net/threads/prboom-gba-port-and-hack-for-gba-doom-1-to-use-it.557857/ , even if that is probably more doom being popular from where I sit and would instead throw it in with Ice Nine to see what comes out on top.
Now if it was games that were better than the film they were based on, that would be a super strong contender.



Empu1 said:


> Judging from the sales alone and whatnot, I'd say few people have been playing it from the start really, lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


God Hand?
2.7 million views on a 2019 review, you might have to try harder

Though more seriously it did become something of a hidden gem/cult classic fairly soon after, and something that I would wager serious money on having influenced several Japanese and non Japanese games in the years since.



Emperor_Norton said:


> In regards to the thread header, I've been wanting to give a go at Lost Kingdoms II, it's just rather difficult to locate a copy of it.
> 
> I've a substantial interest in obscure games that nobody has ever paid attention to, and I could honestly list quite a few. For the sake of brevity, and since asking me to pick a favorite from a group of things I like is usually futile, I'll just throw out Milano No Arubaito for the PSX.
> 
> ...


You can go through a bunch if you want. I am not being hardline on limits for this one.
Is Lost Kingdoms II hard to find in the US then? For being something of a hidden gem for the GC then readily available for reasonable money in PAL countries it seems.
Edit. Should have just checked.... ouch. Might be worth seeing about a region mod.

Am curious about the odd jobs game though... most I ever see are games aimed at girls and can be quite bizarre. Something more general intrigues me.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 2, 2021)

Been playing an old game the last few days that I have had a love/hate relationship with for most of my life. The game in question is an old ZX Spectrum game called the Alchemist.

The game is set inside the warlock's castle, with the game's primary objective being finding four pieces of a magic scroll. This allows the alchemist to use the "Spell of Destruction" to defeat the warlock.

The alchemist can transform into a golden eagle, requiring the use of spell energy. Transforming between the two is essential to completing the game. The alchemist can hurl lightning bolts and other spells, but the eagle form is required to negotiate steep hills or drops. The alchemist can only carry one item at a time and must consume food to keep stamina levels up. Movement, bumping into objects, or transforming depletes the character's stamina. Fighting monsters also reduces the character's stamina, although this can be mitigated by carrying an axe or sword.


----------



## Deleted member 560282 (Sep 2, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> Ocarina of Time


So underrated


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 2, 2021)

Possibly Galerians: Ash from the PS2. If I go back further there's several old Apple II games I really loved back then. Karateka, Conan: Hall of Volta, Swashbuckler... I dunno. There were a lot.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 2, 2021)

Been playing a lot of Digimon Rumble Arena on my PlayStation Classic lately.

Can't believe how many people sleep on this gem.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Sep 3, 2021)

diggeloid said:


> This was actually the first game I could ever claim ownership on, since I got it for my birthday (all my other games I had to share with my brother > )
> 
> Project S-11 for the GBC. I don't remember ever beating it, but that music was fucking great. I also think it's a safe bet that no one has played this obscure mediocre game with a forgettable generic name in the past year. Whenever I get the itch to hear it again, I usually have to spend a few seconds trying to remember the name.
> 
> Click play and thank me later.



This tune is so freaking good, having good vibes with it here.


----------



## Roamin64 (Sep 3, 2021)

Klax! Arcade rom.


----------



## 1B51004 (Sep 3, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Some nice picks from people thus far. Keep it up. Always like hearing about obscure games that stuck with people.
> 
> 
> After seeing that it would be remiss of me to not mention the yo-kai watch review saga around here
> ...


Yeah, fair enough.
I could just have bad game taste lol


----------



## Something whatever (Sep 3, 2021)

Valhalla knights 3 on the vitaTV

100%ed it.....


----------



## MarkDarkness (Sep 3, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Some nice picks from people thus far. Keep it up. Always like hearing about obscure games that stuck with people.
> 
> Has Shaman King been forgotten? It was kind of popular back when, and I was here on the forums when games were still hitting and they were getting more than their share of translation requests (behind and pokemon, final fantasy and kingdom hearts but not so very far).
> Maybe did not hit the anime watcher collective unconsciousness quite as hard as Full Metal Alchemist, Naruto or One Piece if doing shonen type anime/manga but was not so very far off.
> Granted I am now curious. Most anime games are "dismiss until proven otherwise" and that it did not rise above the mire for me makes me want to take a second look. Most such things being uninspired platformers or fighting games, and I thought I knew most of the metroidvania offerings too.


So, it's NES hard. This is something to keep in mind. That said, it's surprisingly deep! Multiple souls have progression related skills, there is backtracking to pick up new items, there is levelling... map traversal is sorta painful for half the game, but then you get a soul that enables teleporting which makes is much simpler. I just doubt it's that much of a good time without using some save states. But with a lil emulation help, it' pretty damn cool.


----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 3, 2021)

summon night swordcraft story 1 and 2 for the GBA, i've never ran into anyone who has played these that i haven't let borrow my cartridge. they're super cute jrpgs. my fondest memory of it is how at the end of everyday your character gets to choose who they deepen their relationship with, and it felt like the first time i got to really impact the development of characters and the story, even though i think those choices ultimately don't change the ending the wonder that was their was beautiful.


----------



## Ericzander (Sep 3, 2021)

Endless Online was the bees knees back in the day. My little brother and I used to play it on a daily basis. In retrospect there was so little to do but there was always something so charming about it.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 3, 2021)

There is thar Casio game from the eighties about a giraffe picking and eating fruit.

Hungry Giraffe


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 3, 2021)

etterna, literally the only place i've seen other etterna players is on the offical discord server/the forums.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 3, 2021)

Plazorn said:


> Ocarina of Time


I'm finally getting the chance to play this on original hardware and I'm loving it


----------



## Emperor_Norton (Sep 3, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> *snip*
> 
> You can go through a bunch if you want. I am not being hardline on limits for this one.
> Is Lost Kingdoms II hard to find in the US then? For being something of a hidden gem for the GC then readily available for reasonable money in PAL countries it seems.
> ...



I've got a homebrewed Wii now, so I'll see about PAL prices and what I can do with the framerate when I get a chance.

As for Milano, it's perhaps a bit leaned towards girls, but it's definitely not overbearing about it. It at least didn't bother me much. It is a bit bizarre of a game, but more of a whimsical bizarre than anything. I'll say this, it's the only game I know of where you can go from milking flying cows, to taking orders at a fast food restaurant, to handling dental problems represented by patterns of Playstation buttons. And then you go home and feed your cat before playing a violin badly.



Rob_Boates said:


> summon night swordcraft story 1 and 2 for the GBA, i've never ran into anyone who has played these that i haven't let borrow my cartridge. they're super cute jrpgs. my fondest memory of it is how at the end of everyday your character gets to choose who they deepen their relationship with, and it felt like the first time i got to really impact the development of characters and the story, even though i think those choices ultimately don't change the ending the wonder that was their was beautiful.



Oh, I remember reading about those games before! I'd forgotten about them until your post- I meant to give these a shot when I had the chance. I'll see if I can get around to it soon, it sounds like a game I'd enjoy.



Ericzander said:


> Endless Online was the bees knees back in the day. My little brother and I used to play it on a daily basis. In retrospect there was so little to do but there was always something so charming about it.
> 
> View attachment 274696



Huh, I've never heard of this MMO before. I've got a fascination with investigating old or defunct MMOs, so I'll add Endless Online to my ever growing list of them.


EDIT: Oh, and S-11 has some rad tunes, can't deny. Just what I'd expect to hear from Sunsoft, they put out some of the best tunes for any of the systems they worked on. Just look up Batman: Return of the Joker and Journey to Silius/RAF World for the NES.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 3, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> etterna, literally the only place i've seen other etterna players is on the offical discord server/the forums.


That website is horrid. I won’t touch it.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 3, 2021)

slaphappygamer said:


> That website is horrid. I won’t touch it.


what's wrong with it?


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 3, 2021)

Looks gross on my phone. I quickly realize I should use my pc more. Lol


----------



## tmnr1992 (Sep 3, 2021)

Evolution: The Game of Intelligent Life, I used to play it when I was very young. The point of the game was to get your animals to evolve faster than your opponents to reach the top of the food chain. I had no idea what to do back then, I just moved my characters around the map until the computer opponents annihilated me. Depending on the path you took you could evolve into different humanoid creatures and see a pretty cool cutscene with the creature you chose, like apes with beaks and wings, or a family of bipedal elephants going to the movies if I remember correctly. I tried it again recently, and it's still pretty challenging without a guide.


----------



## duwen (Sep 3, 2021)

Well, I've been playing a hell of a lot of Super Robot Pinball for GBC after importing a brand new copy from Japan earlier this year...





Prior to buying it, it's been a regular on my emulators and VC injects for a long while.
I doubt I'm the only person in the world still playing it, due to it still regularly selling on ebay as a loose cart for more money than I paid for the brand new complete in box copy.


----------



## HideoKojima (Sep 3, 2021)

This after modding the main character.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 3, 2021)

Rob_Boates said:


> summon night swordcraft story 1 and 2 for the GBA, i've never ran into anyone who has played these that i haven't let borrow my cartridge. they're super cute jrpgs. my fondest memory of it is how at the end of everyday your character gets to choose who they deepen their relationship with, and it felt like the first time i got to really impact the development of characters and the story, even though i think those choices ultimately don't change the ending the wonder that was their was beautiful.


In case you missed it the third GBA one is getting a translation that is pretty far advanced.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/summon-night-swordcraft-story-beginnings-stone.389972/
One of the DS efforts (though back more in the main summon night/another spinoff) also got translated
https://gbatemp.net/threads/summon-night-x-tears-crown-translation.484998/
Did also make a game of the week pick a while back
https://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-game-of-the-week-55.328334/
There is also a reason it features heavily as an example in my ROM hacking guide.
I really do recommend it though.
RPG, blacksmithing, actual fighting game engine for the battles, nice story that avoids being too cliche, all on the GBA... if that sounds like your sort of game we will probably get along well.



Ericzander said:


> Endless Online
> View attachment 274696


It is like someone reached into my brain and took the image that forms when someone says "runescape clone" directly from it.



tmnr1992 said:


> Evolution: The Game of Intelligent Life, I used to play it when I was very young. The point of the game was to get your animals to evolve faster than your opponents to reach the top of the food chain. I had no idea what to do back then, I just moved my characters around the map until the computer opponents annihilated me. Depending on the path you took you could evolve into different humanoid creatures and see a pretty cool cutscene with the creature you chose, like apes with beaks and wings, or a family of bipedal elephants going to the movies if I remember correctly. I tried it again recently, and it's still pretty challenging without a guide.


OK I liked to think I was generally aware of most such games (been fascinated by them since said 386s from the opening post had a crude rendition of the fox-rabbit-grass thing they teach in biology, one that also nicely featured an option for a meteor impact that wiped out the grass, and later also doing some hawk-dove stuff in a maths setup, was somewhat later before the classic maths thing game of life was introduced which was probably a failing of such things) but that one had completely flown by me.
Seems archive.org has a copy too
https://archive.org/details/Evolution_game/Evolution_-_The_Game_of_Intelligent_Life.jpg
If you are interested then survival as dinosaurs/similar seems to be getting a fairly popular gameplay style (The Isle and Animalia Survival leading the charge, Atermishea, The Great Circle, Eidols, Path of Titans, Wild being the others doing interesting things), and if you want to go more for the evolution aspect then Species: ALRE is probably where most start, though it seems updates are not happening any more so might be harder to recommend. There are also those things that go more into the computer science area (evolution and genetic algorithms being kind of a big deal right now in computing) if you would rather.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 3, 2021)

Monkey Island.
Broken Sword: Shadow of the Templars
Outer World / Out of this World
Flashback
Earthworm Jim 2
MegaMan Battle Network
Tetris (TENGEN)
Ms. Pac-Man (TENGEN)
Magic Jewelry

Man, the list goes on and on, I mean, I'm still playing 70's / early 2000's games. Nearly everyone has moved on to the latest-gen, so of course the games I play are games nobody has played in *more than 20 years.


----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 3, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> MegaMan Battle Network


I was tempted to say MMBN3 because nobody plays that one anymore and it's my favourite version. There's currently a small revival in competitive MMBN but I think they play on version 6


----------



## assassinz (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 3, 2021)

Rob_Boates said:


> I was tempted to say MMBN3 because nobody plays that one anymore and it's my favourite version. There's currently a small revival in competitive MMBN but I think they play on version 6



I agree MBN3 is too MBN.

I think competitive MBN is only possible in 6 because the game has Online Gameplay. It's basically been played under custom service though emulator... I think?


----------



## Rob_Boates (Sep 3, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> I think competitive MBN is only possible in 6 because the game has Online Gameplay. It's basically been played under custom service though emulator... I think?


yeah they definitely do some netplay through emulator, i mostly just watch the tournaments though so if you wanted to know more probably check out https://twitter.com/N1Grand


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 3, 2021)

Rob_Boates said:


> yeah they definitely do some netplay through emulator, i mostly just watch the tournaments though so if you wanted to know more probably check out https://twitter.com/N1Grand


How many Program Advance MBN6 has? 
That's, of course a rhetorical question.
I think I never finished MBN6. Maybe I should play it sometime.


----------



## Ampersound (Sep 3, 2021)

I don't know how popular it is, but i really love urbz for DS. It's a port of the gba game.
It's a story driven game, but gives the player some freedom about how to earn money, where to live, interior design etc.
What made this special to me were the fun little secrets you can find in the game


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 3, 2021)

Both of the icycle games, the original flash one and the sequel on mobile. Probably one of my favorite indie games if going solely on aesthetic


----------



## Kirgane (Sep 3, 2021)

RedoLane said:


> Boppin'
> View attachment 274653
> 
> A lost treasure of my early childhood years. Originally I found the shareware version on a random DOS games website, but recently I found the most expansive version of the game, after finally remembering how it was called.
> ...



Oh maaaaaaaan I totally remember playing this, not sure if I got to the end of the shareware version or not...

But I will see your _*Boppin'*_ and raise you a _*Rollin'*_






Also a bonus mention to the classic Windows RPG you'll never have heard of, *Mordor: The Depths of Dejenol*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 3, 2021)

I don't think I have anything that counts recently for favorite that nobody has played... 

But Duskers is always a good time, a nice little rogue-lite game that game out 5ish years ago now. Usually one of the first games I'll install on any PC I get, since it's super lightweight and can be played on anything with a pulse these days. 

I've also been playing the GTA 5 story the last few days. Probably not a personal favorite, but eh it's something, and given that basically nobody plays GTA V's singleplayer in 2021 I'd say it counts for "nobody has played in the last year"  

I did start playing Rogue Galaxy on the PS2, I've been looking for a half-decent RPGs that I haven't played on older consoles before, and this one popped out in my backlog so that's a thing. Nice game, story and characters are meh but the combat is nice enough, there's lots to do, and it looks pretty good for a PS2 game. I know it got quite a few positive reviews and won a few awards back when it released, but it sold like ass back then apparently and I personally almost never see it on people's lists of favorite or even just "worth playing" PS2 RPGs despite being fairly good.


----------



## Henx (Sep 3, 2021)

My favourites games growing up were Liero and Elastomania classic. People still play them to this day.
There is also OpenLieroX, but I haven't played it yet.

Also Soldat is seen as a successor to Liero, although with different mechanics.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 3, 2021)

Henx said:


> My favourites games growing up were Liero and Elastomania classic. People still play them to this day.
> There is also OpenLieroX, but I haven't played it yet.
> 
> Also Soldat is seen as a successor to Liero, although with different mechanics.


There is also a DS version if you wanted one of them
https://gbatemp.net/download/liero-ds.8362/

Don't know that I would consider Soldat a successor. It is plenty fun but earlier example of real time skills based combat vs basically a worms clone...



Kirgane said:


> Oh maaaaaaaan I totally remember playing this, not sure if I got to the end of the shareware version or not...
> 
> But I will see your _*Boppin'*_ and raise you a _*Rollin'*_
> 
> ...


That does look like classic early RPG. Almost want to play it to see how much it is like I think it will be seeing that UI.

If you were actually serious about Rollin' and not going for a pun then other than the obvious marble/marble madness/mercury meltdown (Wii game) then might I suggest the Kururin series on the GBA, and actually if physics is a thing you go in for then along with Liero on the DS homebrew front above many looked at Retro rocket  http://www.retrorocketgame.org/index.php (inspiration from Thrust and TurboRaketti II). DS homebrew also saw a nice marble madness clone in Marble https://gamebrew.org/wiki/Marble
Probably not going to be able to find a tilt cart for it but still good with conventional controls.


----------



## DS1 (Sep 4, 2021)

After reviving my PSP, I got hard into Daikoukai Jidai IV, though that is by no means obscure (it’s even getting a steam re-release in December).

I had been playing Taikou Risshiden V recently as well (not really a favorite, just a curiosity I dip into now and then), and it got me in the mood for the original Way of the Samurai. Still a brilliant game, and definitely my choice for one of the top 10 most innovative of all time (both in combat and narrative structure as a function of gameplay - blows away the “morality meter” PC titles that would follow it).

I’ve recently been watching some naval warfare strategy game videos, which, while too complicated for me, have me wanting to play Warship Gunner 2 - also available on PSP (or PSN granted you have a PS3), which is in my top action games of all time. Not sure of the popularity of any of these, but they definitely have their niche following and don’t tire easily.


----------



## VioletPastels (Sep 4, 2021)

Does anybody remember Rain World? It was released in 2018, and I've hardly seen anything on it since...


----------



## emilin_rose (Sep 4, 2021)

Okage. even the fandom stuff has died out years ago.


----------



## Guggimon (Sep 4, 2021)

DRAGON QUEST 1 on Switch: I forgot i had bought that game when it was on sale lol,


----------



## eriol33 (Sep 4, 2021)

Saga frontier remastered is probably my most favorite game that most people won't bother to play. I waited 20+ years for the completed release. Finally I have a closure.


----------



## Kinto77 (Sep 4, 2021)

Moonstone: A Hard Days Knight (Mindscape)






One of my beloved Amiga games, back in the days


----------



## Chai_09 (Sep 4, 2021)

Firewatch


----------



## JaapDaniels (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## DudderButter (Sep 4, 2021)

Thrillville: Off the Rails slaps pretty hard.


----------



## WiiU_user (Sep 4, 2021)

Driver San Francisco (Wii) Driver SF is kinda popular but the wii version isn‘t.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Sep 4, 2021)

AncientBoi said:


> So far, Killzone: Liberation. Ask WiiMiiSwitch. hahahaha


My favorite game


----------



## GoldenBullet (Sep 4, 2021)

GoldenEye for the Wii, I grew up on that version instead of the N64. I know people thought it was just a CoD clone but playing with the motion controls and the splitscreen multiplayer was so fun.


----------



## duwen (Sep 5, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


>



You're definitely not the only person to have played Jaki Crush in the past year - I own all the Naxatsoft pinball games and play them all VERY regularly
I love me some 8/16bit video pinball! 
*see my post earlier in this thread where I reference my addiction to Super Robot Pinball on GBC


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm going to assume board games are okay too. I don't come around to playing video games anymore because mini me is getting too active to play anything aside mobile stuff.

But I'll go with civ: carta imperia victoria. It's a seemingly simple card game of 104 cards (104...CIV...104...get it? No... The game's not that whimsy aside that one pun). There's only six different cards in it, each with a discard ability and one that's permanent once you have three of the same (and doubled in effect once you've got five). On your turn you play one, then activate effects you want. If you get seven or eight of the same color on the table, you win

It's... A pretty polarizing game. It looks cute but you need to play ruthlessly if you try to win. Play against someone who just 'does stuff', it'll fail and it is like the game's too random ('you just had more of the same color'). But when everyone gets the game, it's good. Great, even.
I wouldn't say it's my favorite game, or even in my top ten. But it's certainly the one most likely no one else in the world has played last year (my other board games are just more popular).


----------



## Jacobh (Sep 5, 2021)

neotank19 said:


> I don't think I could call any of my favorite games obscure or seldom played, perhaps toy commander for the sega dreamcast. No one seems to have played it. Still a favorite to this day.



I played Toy Commander on the Dreamcast and it was awesome.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 5, 2021)

Go! Go! Beckham! Adventure on Soccer Island




Tacky licensing deal aside, this is a really fun game. From the same people that made the much more popular Denki Blocks.  It plays similar to Soccer Kid on the Amiga but is a really fun and charming platformer.


----------



## TheTrueDream42 (Sep 6, 2021)

If I just stick to what I played for the first time this year, that would be *Owlboy*. It's a good combination of graphics, story and platforming. It's pretty popular as far as indie games goes, though it is a few year old by this point. I recommend it, it's really good while being pretty short.


If I go a couple years back, *Has Been Heros* is a better pick. It a good rouge-like that I still go back and play. If you combine the upgrading, room-to-room traveling and strategy thinking of Slay the Spire, the army of undead matching towards you from Plants vs. Zombies, and the wait-then-attack mechanic from Chrono Trigger, you have a pretty decent idea of how it plays.


And the last one that I know fits best for this list (even though the DS game has a fan translation on this site) is *Culdcept Revolt* for the 3ds. It most often compared to Fortune Street (sorta), or Monopoly + Yu-gi-oh/Magic the Gathering, so I suppose it's considered a deck building board game. This game I revisit quite a bit, yet I can barely find people who knows about the game even when searching for them, and much less people still talking about or playing it (at least who speaks English). It has a lot of big names behind it too, with artists having worked on Pokémon and Mega Man, and the music from people who did Etrian Odyssey and Smash Bros. I'm very much hoping that the sequel come out soon.


----------



## AncientBoi (Sep 6, 2021)

another entry for this. After going through my games to see what I wanted to play, I came across *G.I. Joe - The Rise of Cobra*. I realized I haven't played this since 2017 I believe. I'll know why I stopped when I fire it up. sometimes it's because I can't get through certain parts of a game.wish me luck. LoL


----------



## Henx (Sep 6, 2021)

JaapDaniels said:


>




Wow! I remember playing a lot of Titus the Fox, but it was so difficult and I was young. Also played Prehistorik a lot and very fond of it. Almost forgot about them


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Sep 8, 2021)

Lost Magic for DS.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 9, 2021)

I've been playing a ton of A Robot Named Fight lately, that's pretty criminally underrated. I generally play a lot of niche stuff, but that's probably the one that's most likely to make people go "what? never heard of it" when I bring it up, as of late.


----------



## Mr_Steve_Mineson (Dec 22, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> oh huh
> i've played the demo, but never knew it was that unpopular. dang shame really
> especially when this exists now
> 
> ...



Very late response, I know, but I had to mention it since I just had my hands on several of the Yo-Kai watch series (which I sold, by the way) - That game seems popular in Korea. I have seen no less than 6 of that series ON THE 3DS ALONE, with sequels launching on the Nintendo Switch. At a point it even hit #1 most popular 3DS game in the Korean Toys R' Us website, so I'd say it's still going strong.
It's dirt cheap though, you can easily grab one for under $7 if you want, especially the first one in the series!


----------



## apaltado (Dec 23, 2021)

world of goo


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Mar 10, 2022)

beatmania GB. Pretty sweet conversion of the arcade rhythm game on a handheld. Functions pretty similar to the DanceDanceRevolution GB and the pop'n music GB games. The game has 10 new exclusive songs, but it's really fun hearing classic beatmania songs in chiptune form. Controls pretty well, but some of those higher difficulty songs are really HARD with the Game Boy's D-pad and buttons.


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 15, 2022)

@FAST6191 this might be right up your alley

https://www.lostmediawiki.com/Videoway_(lost_Canadian_cable-box_games;_1990-2006)

I would be surprised if anyone's played these within the past year...


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 15, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> @FAST6191 this might be right up your alley
> 
> https://www.lostmediawiki.com/Videoway_(lost_Canadian_cable-box_games;_1990-2006)
> 
> I would be surprised if anyone's played these within the past year...


I did say "Also no lost games or online only games where nobody remade the servers." but I had not heard of that device or that site so thanks.


----------



## Takokeshi (Mar 15, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> I did say "Also no lost games or online only games where nobody remade the servers." but I had not heard of that device or that site so thanks.


Someone did remake one of the games, actually!


----------



## Milenko (Mar 16, 2022)

Tic tac pac man


----------



## error404bsod (Mar 16, 2022)

Pong


----------



## Lavaimp (Mar 16, 2022)

ChoroQ. (PS2)
It was a really good game imho.


----------



## Sworly (Mar 24, 2022)

Mystical Ninja: Starring Goemon


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 24, 2022)

Sworly said:


> Mystical Ninja: Starring Goemon


Does that not frequently top N64 hidden gem lists*? Or do you mean the gameboy version, which has a better chance of that but I will also note was popular enough to be brought back on the 3ds as a virtual console effort.

*to say nothing of

still getting comments in recent months.


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Mar 24, 2022)

Quarrel. Nobody has played it in the past 5 or more years because they took it down. I wish I could play again but the only way is if I mod my Xbox 360 which I think is too risky to do


----------



## Sworly (Mar 24, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> Does that not frequently top N64 hidden gem lists*? Or do you mean the gameboy version, which has a better chance of that but I will also note was popular enough to be brought back on the 3ds as a virtual console effort.
> 
> *to say nothing of
> 
> still getting comments in recent months.



I've seen a slight resurgence these past few years of it, but it's definitely still a sleeper hit, especially considering the other N64 games that tend to get far much more attention. 

I'll definitely have to check out that video, though; thanks for the hookup!


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 24, 2022)

No idea about the video or the channel. Just wanted a copy of plasma man, and I am pretty sure I could phone up a friend I have not spoken to in some time, play the first few seconds and get the full version from memory.


Bagel Le Stinky said:


> Quarrel. Nobody has played it in the past 5 or more years because they took it down. I wish I could play again but the only way is if I mod my Xbox 360 which I think is too risky to do


Risky in what regard?
If you somehow still care about xbox live on it then are not basic 360s pennies at this point?
If it is more the risks of JTAG/RGH/newer full access mods then again things are cheap if you want those but also they are fairly settled mods, not necessarily ones that I would suggest you learn on but well within the capabilities of local electronics repair types. Such mods will probably also be among the best ways to enjoy a 360 for some time to come -- region free, USB loading, game mods, XBLA, DLC, whatever hard drive you like, easier DVD mods, control remapping, cheats, some interesting homebrew, system link over internet...


----------

